# Heineken Beertender



## pr1me (24/8/04)

Found out about this at work.

Heineken beertender

Looks a pretty schmick device. You buy 4L mini kegs from heineken and just plug them in, wonder if i can get my homebrew into it...


----------



## Kai (24/8/04)

Man, I'd love to have one of those. It looks like the beer lover's version of an espresso machine


----------



## pr1me (24/8/04)

I've emailed them to find out if these will be distributed to australia, its not even in the states yet. I have to have one damnit!!!


----------



## Kai (24/8/04)

Which email address did you sent it to? I'll send one too, the more the merrier.


----------



## pr1me (25/8/04)

Dear Mr. Prime

Thank you very much for being interested in the brand new BeerTender. 

At the moment the BeerTender and its Kegs are only available in Switzerland and the Netherlands. Nevertheless we are very confident that the BeerTender will continue its success and eventually also be available in Australia, the precise date of its distribution though remains unknown. 

For more information, please contact Heineken international and check on www.heineken.com. 

Best regards 
Your BeerTender Service Center 

Matthias Willi 

============================

I just used the contact form on the website.


----------



## dreamboat (25/8/04)

They look great!
Sort of a midway step up to kegging if you could get the system to work with homebrew. 5 or 6 mini kegs for each brew instead of 30 odd bottles.
Looks like you would have to drink all four litre before moving to a different brew.... you would probably need three systems, lined up on the kitchen bench, with a different brew on each.

dreamboat


----------



## pr1me (25/8/04)

I'd be happy with just one system, and just split my brews half between the kegs for home and bottles for parties etc.


----------



## Doc (25/8/04)

They have been available since February. You'd think they would have an estimated launch date for Australia by now.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## pr1me (25/8/04)

hmm considering that, maybe i should look at getting some of my rellies to send one over.


----------



## Bobby (25/8/04)

in the national liquor group magazine (i think thats what its called?? - the mag they send out to all liquor outlets) they had an ad for a similar product, perhaps the same although i remember it being larger, marketed towards pubs and such.


----------



## pr1me (25/8/04)

are you able to get any more info on it bobby?


----------



## Doc (25/8/04)

pr1me said:


> are you able to get any more info on it bobby?


 Sounds like the PerfectDraft system.

Beers,
Doc

*Philips And Interbrew Take Draught Beer Home*
Wednesday, 25 August 2004, 12:09 pm
Press Release: Philips 

Leading electronics company Philips has joined with global brewing company Interbrew to develop a new appliance that will deliver the great taste of draught beer in the comfort of ones home. 

The new appliance called PerfectDraft keeps beer in 6-litre kegs at an optimal constant temperature of 3C, keeping the beer fresh for 4 weeks. The product includes a real tap handle, internal cooling system, pump and a 6-litre light metal keg. 

PerfectDraft will launch in Belgium using Stella Artois and Jupiler kegs and will eventually be rolled out to other countries. The recommended retails price for PerfectDraft will be $199.99EUR while the 6 litre kegs will be $14.99EUR. 

John Brock, Interbrews CEO commented: When Interbrew came up with the idea of developing an in-home draught-beer dispensing appliance, Philips was a natural choice. Philips shares with Interbrew the objective of developing innovative products which improve daily life.

Han van Splunter CEO of Philips Domestic Appliances and Personal Care (DAP) division, added: Philips strongly believes in developing products, which meet the changing behavior of the consumer. Therefore, we are happy to team up with excellent partners to explore these new needs. Partnering with Interbrew to finally bring the great taste of draught beer into the home is definitely the right choice for Philips.


----------



## big d (25/8/04)

unreal
if the idea takes off im sure other brewerys will follow suit and we can have heaps available for us to get our hands on.


----------



## Bobby (25/8/04)

good work doc. that is the one.


----------



## Kai (25/8/04)

A six litre keg would be a pearler of a size. Imagine taking one of those units to a barbie... you could just sit it down next to you and not have to move your arse for the whole afternoon. Bliss.


----------



## Doc (30/8/04)

Kai said:


> A six litre keg would be a pearler of a size.


 The kegs look very good.
I'm sure us frugle brewers could convert them for use in our own environments.

Beers,
Doc


----------



## kman (30/8/04)

do they have a co2 cartridge in there or something?


----------



## morry (22/9/04)

I just want one!


----------



## Doc (27/4/05)

The Heineken one is now available in France so we maybe getting closer to seeing them down here. 
Who'll be the first to get one and modify it for craftbrew ? 

Doc


----------



## Beerpig (27/4/05)

Looks a hell of a lot simpler than some of the kegging setups I've seen

If it can be easily converted for home brewing use it will be revolutionary

I want one


----------



## Scotty (27/4/05)

i want one sooo bad.

Do you think that all beer companies will get those 6l kegs?


----------



## Asher (27/4/05)

Little Creatures are using these kegs already... Quite a few cafe's & restaurants over here are serving draft pale through these babies. You can also pick one up for home for LC's itself... Bit pricey though.

The are supplied by Craig Deacon at Keg Systems

http://www.kegsystems.com/4.html

Asher for now


----------



## Kai (27/4/05)

Someone told me that the Heineken ones use air for dispensing, and you need to pre-chill the keg in your fridge or elsewhere


----------



## Wortgames (27/4/05)

I'd like to know how it works - it claims to dispense 'under CO2 pressure' but also has a pump...

My guess is there is some sort of bladder in the keg (either for the beer or for the air), so the pump creates air pressure but it doesn't contact the beer. Anyone know for sure?


----------



## kitkat (27/4/05)

how would it compare with the tap-a-draft?
http://www.ibrew.com.au/html/equipment/tap.../tapadraft.html

the heineken setup seems twice the price of the tap-a-draft, and though it includes cooling and , well, looks cool, I am not sure if in essence the price difference is worth it.

Edit: also this seems to use mini-kegs that are different from the 5 liters mini-kegs currently available here (the ones you just put a tap at the bottom and pierce the top - not much pressure but still good). That probably means that the 4 liters kegs would be a bit more expensive than normal. And as others pointed, we need a refillable version


----------



## WildebeestAttack (28/4/05)

I have spoken to a Heineken rep about these systems. He was trying to sell the DAVID system to a mate's restaurant - which is another handy looking piece of equipment. Its the 20L keg system designed for Restaurants with a small beer turn over, looks a bit like a bar keg fridge with a font on top. 

heres some more info:
David info
The BeerTender is a simple at home draft system. It has an air driven pump, with a bladder inside the keg, keeping the beer fresh, as it never comes into contact with air. You basically have to cool the keg, and then the system will keep it cold once put inside it. It doesn't handle cooling kegs down that well. No-one was really sure on what the kegs actually looked like, (ie. if they could be refilled with home brew), other than they had a hose out the top that hooked straight into the tap. Maybe with a bit of pressure and a few special fittings, the beer could be forced back into the keg through this hose.

Not sure on what the Philips-Stella system uses.


----------



## kitkat (28/4/05)

from the heineken David page, they say they can guarantee the beer quality for 3 weeks - I am not sure I drink 20 liters in 3 weeks by myself 
It also says that the restaurant can send the keg back to the brewery, so that would indicate they can be refilled - though not how.

Of course it'd be great for parties, but for regular use 20 liters is a bit big. The 4 or 6 liters options sound a bit better. But the swiss system probably costs around $400+, plus import costs, so I still think the tap a draft system may still have an edge - what do you reckon.


----------



## Kai (28/4/05)

I was wondering if the blad a hadder. I'd say it might be quite a challenge to reverse-engineer one to take homebrew, but it would be awesome if it could be done.


----------



## WildebeestAttack (28/4/05)

How about this from Japan - The Let's Beer Great







(The price on that works out to about A$50 if it is Yen)


----------



## grave_rcz (23/9/05)

Anyone know if they are refillable? I am in Switzerland, by the way, if anyone wants one sent over to Oz I could probably sort it out for you.


----------



## glenos (13/1/08)

I want one of these http://www.drinkstuff.com/products/product.asp?ID=3410 it looks a bit like the sunbeam beermate but with the CO2 attachment


----------



## reVoxAHB (13/1/08)

WildebeestAttack said:


> How about this from Japan - The Let's Beer Great
> 
> 
> 
> ...




haha. for those who might have skimmed over it, the side reads:

"Any time, Any where
All friends come together and
Drink beer with fun
It's excellent to drink beer with
all the people!"

Couldn't have said it better myself 

reVox


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/12/09)

I bought one of these kegs ( not the dispener) in Belgium,full of Leffe for about 38E. The empty keg found its way downunder, and now I need to adapt it to a party keg set up.
First I need to coat he inside of the keg with some sort of people friendly sealant to keep the beer away from the aluminium shell, any ideas?
For co2 I will use a car tyre valve, for beer out cobble up a bulkhead fitting, and to seal the 50mm hole in the top probably a piece of ss plate on a thread and crossbar .


----------



## Vlad the Pale Aler (20/12/09)




----------

